# VIP 222 and HD 4x3 TV



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

can the vip 222 run in native mode?

I connected the receiver to a hd 4x3 tv and can't get the channels to look right.

The hd channels look fine after changing the system set up and selecting 1080i or 720p and 4x3 #1 (#2 works as well, I believe). Those channels are in hd and are letter boxed like it should be. The SD channels, however, won't fill the entire screen. The SD format says normal and it cannot be changed.

What setting can be changed so that the SD channels are full screen and the HD channels are still letterboxed with the correct resolution?


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

no idea; my SD channels fill the entire screen on 4x3 TV. there's no way to change the zoom on my SD channels either as they should be filling the screen. i wonder if it has anything to do w/ how the receiver is connected to the TV? try some different connections and see what happens.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

it is connected as tv1 with a dvi to hdmi cable, if that helps


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DISH Network receivers don't offer native mode.

You should be able to tinker with the aspect ratio of SD programs using the format button (*), though your TV may have issues with this via HDMI.


----------

